# Devolo dLAN duo



## -~-Manu-~- (16. Januar 2010)

hi ist es vom vorteil von W-lan auf D-lan umzusteigen ? 
und was haltet ihr von dem hierhttp://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=LP%23E07& ?


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2010)

Kommt drauf an für was.

Ich selbst hab die Devolos seit sie damals auf den Markt kamen.
Bin also mit der 14MBit Variante eingestiegen. iM laufen die 85er bei mir.

Sind bei mir da, um das WWW ohne Kabel legen in mein Zimmer zu bringen.
Und das tun die ohne Probs.

Selbst Steckerleisten meistern sie. Hab immer ne korrekte Verbindung von Adapter zu Adapter.
"Installation / Einbau" geht auch kinderleicht von der Hand.

Ob du die Duos brauchst ist Geschmackssache. Mir langen die mit LAN - Anschluss - brauchste keine Treiber für 

Min Tipp sind daher die:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - PowerLAN - Devolo dLAN 85 HSplus Starter Kit

Wenn du die für ein "kleines" Netzwerk oder zum weiterleiten des WWWs willst, kannst du ohne Probleme zugreifen.
Und es ist nicht so "auffällig" wie WLAN. Stabiler mM nach auch. Der Durchsatz ist bei mir auch besser als mein WLAN daheim (fürn Läppi)
Für den Austausch großer Dateimengen würd ich aber auf Kabel setzen.

MfG


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (16. Januar 2010)

bei mir ist das nur so, das ich w-lan habe und das geht auch nicht schlecht, mich regt das nur auf das ich mal eine schlechte verbindung habe. da hat mein dad gesagt das es ja damit auch gehen tut, weil ich ihn gefragt habe nach kabel verlegen. aber das bringt bei uns daheime leider nischt, weil man die kabel dann nur sieht und das ist doof. nur ich gehe ja nicht nur ins internet ich spiele ja auch aktiv im internet track mania, counter stike , cod 4 ... und da habe ich meistens einen ping von 70-80 mit w-lan. da würde ich gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt mit d-lan, dass ich vlt einen ping von 50-60 bekomme. habe DSL 6000+ und normalerweiße hat man mit so einer leitung so ein ping.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2010)

-~-Manu-~- schrieb:


> bei mir ist das nur so, das ich w-lan habe und das geht auch nicht schlecht, mich regt das nur auf das ich mal eine schlechte verbindung habe. da hat mein dad gesagt das es ja damit auch gehen tut, weil ich ihn gefragt habe nach kabel verlegen. aber das bringt bei uns daheime leider nischt, weil man die kabel dann nur sieht und das ist doof. nur ich gehe ja nicht nur ins internet ich spiele ja auch aktiv im internet track mania, counter stike , cod 4 ... und da habe ich meistens einen ping von 70-80 mit w-lan. da würde ich gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt mit d-lan, dass ich vlt einen ping von 50-60 bekomme. habe DSL 6000+ und normalerweiße hat man mit so einer leitung so ein ping.




Wie es mit dem Ping aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Habe selbst nur ein kastriertes 1Mbit DSL.
Im Durchschnitt hab ich einen Ping (bei mir) von ~80 an aufwärts (je nach Spiel)
Wie es mit ner besseren Leitung aussehen würde -> KA (sorry)


----------



## dot (16. Januar 2010)

Im Regelfall ist durch WLAN der Ping bis zum Router (Die restliche Latenzzeit bleibt ja auch bei Kabel, DLAN & Co gleich) um ~5ms erhoeht im Vergleich zu einem Kabel. Dabei sind natuerlich nicht die sporadischen Lags die durch die Funkverbindung entstehen beruecksichtigt.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (16. Januar 2010)

ja aber woher weiß man das man ne bessere bzw ne schlechtere verbindung hat ? mit dlan gegenüber w-lan (bei mir)


----------



## dot (16. Januar 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn der Ping zum Router (Start -> Ausfuehren -> cmd -> ping router_ip)?


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2010)

Hab mal meinen Router angepingt (siehe Bild)
Im Durchschnitt hab ich 2-3ms als Ping




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Knick es, besser werden die Pings nicht. Im Lan hast du so gut wie keine Verluste. Dein Internet kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr. Schonmal FastPath probiert?

so far


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Januar 2010)

bei mir sieht es so aus wenn das die ip vom router war ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dot (17. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Knick es, besser werden die Pings nicht. Im Lan hast du so gut wie keine Verluste. Dein Internet kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr. Schonmal FastPath probiert?
> 
> so far



Sehe ich auch so. Dein internes WLAN ist nicht dein Problem, eher deine Internetverbindung. Bei einem Umstieg auf Kabel/DLAN wirst du vermutlich nur auf knapp 1ms runterkommen und das wirst du spaeter nicht merken


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Januar 2010)

hmm eig müsste ich es mal probieren mit kabel damit ich sehe ob es sich wirklich nicht verbessert. werde das mal mit kabel versuchen und schaun obs besser wird ^^


----------

